# OxyClean?



## English (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone using Oxyclean on their equipment? Is it suitable as a cleanser for carboys and the like?


----------



## smurfe (Mar 27, 2007)

It works fine. Just remember, it is a cleaner and not a sanitizer. Clean first and then sanitize.

Smurfe


----------



## Sephro (Mar 27, 2007)

English said:


> Anyone using Oxyclean on their equipment? Is it suitable as a cleanser for carboys and the like?



Yes it will work great on carboys. One thing to remember though is most oxyclean is the one called "versatile" this has bleach in it. So don't soak any of your stainless steel in it...


----------



## daveb50 (Mar 27, 2007)

I use the non-chlorine oxygenated cleaner from the dollar tree store. It does a fantastic job on cleaning used wine bottles, I've cleaned some pretty nasty looking ones with it. 
Dave


----------



## English (Mar 27, 2007)

Dave,

Yeah I agree that it's a great cleaner, but it sounds like I still need to sanitize afterwards. "Dollar Tree"? I thought that was a local store down here.


----------



## daveb50 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, you still sanitize before use, I use a metabisulfite solution for that. We have Dollar Tree up here too!
Dave


----------



## smurfe (Mar 30, 2007)

We have Dollar Tree's here in Louisiana and if I remember, they had them in Illinois when I lived there as well.

Smurfe


----------



## cpfan (Mar 31, 2007)

Not sure why we're promoting a chain of stores not related to wine making, butsince I was pretty sure that they were in Washington State too, I did some research.

According to Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollar_Tree) they are located in 48 states (as of July 2006) and are based out of Virginia.

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Mar 31, 2007)

I buy lots of stuff for wine making at the Dollar Stores. I buy my scrub brushes, Rubbermaid totes to store stuff as well as to use for cleaning tubs. I buy buckets, Oxy-Clean, turkey basters for Wine Thief's and all kinds of other stuff. 

Smurfe


----------



## cpfan (Mar 31, 2007)

smurfe said:


> I buy lots of stuff for wine making at the Dollar Stores. I buy my scrub brushes, Rubbermaid totes to store stuff as well as to use for cleaning tubs. I buy buckets, Oxy-Clean, turkey basters for Wine Thief's and all kinds of other stuff.
> 
> Smurfe


Well next time I'm down in Colville or Spokane I'll have to take a better look. Right now I need a pyrex-type measuring cup and a couple of different size whisks.

Maybe we should start a thread about the 'kitchen stuff' that we use as wine making equipment.

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Apr 1, 2007)

I buy all of that kind of stuff at the Dollar Stores. We have a few different chains around here. Measuring cups and stuff like that would definitely be bought there. I could get them at Wal Mart as well but I really dislike shopping there and try to avoid that store like the plague. 

Smurfe


----------

